# Thor vs The God Emperor of Mankind



## Thor (Oct 6, 2010)

Thor, the mighty son of Odin has landed in the Imperium of Man and finds it unworthy of existence. The God Emeperor find this as an insult and challenges the all powerful God of Thunder.

No RK Thor. 



Can the God Emperor weather the storm


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2010)

i'm assuming we are talking Prime God-emperor and not corpse-god emperor?


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Either one would solo. Half-dead GEoM crushed the whole fleet of Vandire and generated a system-wide Warp Storm that still remained after thousands of years. 

Not to mention prime-GEoM has planetary time-stop and other grand feats. And of course the force weapons that could mayorly soul-fuck on hit, erasing Thor from existence.GEoM stomps.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 6, 2010)

With or without Mjollnir


----------



## Cypher0120 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm actually biased to Thor here because I believe all of GOEM's feats are from Loyalists.

And you can never trust Loyalists with what they say. Go Chaos! (And Dark Eldar.)


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Cypher0120 said:


> I'm actually biased to Thor here because I believe all of GOEM's feats are from Loyalists.
> 
> And you can never trust Loyalists with what they say. Go Chaos! (And Dark Eldar.)



With that reason Thor is non-existent but just an illusion and everyone who saw him is just hallucinating...In short not really a solid argument. Especially since the HH books aren't like reports from Loyalists or anything but a novel series. GEoM's feats come mainly from that.

Nah, I know you aren't serious but I wanted to make that clear before someone would ride on it.


----------



## Akatora (Oct 6, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Thor, the mighty son of Odin has landed in the Imperium of Man and finds it unworthy of existence. The God Emeperor find this as an insult and challenges the all powerful God of Thunder.
> 
> No RK Thor.
> 
> ...




had it not been for your sig and avatar i would have thought of the Redhaired Norse god with a beard


My knowledge of Marvel thor is pretty limited so can't say


(^^' just noticed you add the huge pic and it wasn't part of your sig so that sufficient)


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 6, 2010)

What kind of power God Emperor of Mankind has ???


----------



## zenieth (Oct 6, 2010)

The fuck your galactic nation's shit up kind.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Let's see:
-He's a godly psyker, in short he can use insanely powerful telepathy, telekinesis(destroy planets) and has great precog. To add psyker's powers are based on the soul so he can do a mayor soulfuck.
-Also he has serious physical stats and a warp-based protection. He can srug off physical attacks and defeat his own son empowered by all the Chaos Gods. I don't remember but when he spared with one of the Primarchs he destroyed whole mountains by pure force.
-He can stop time in at least planetary range and plus hasten or slow it down.
-In a half-dead state he created the Storm of the Emperor's Wrath from long lightyears away. To note it's an at least star system-wide warp storm that devastated a whole huge fleet. The fate of the star system is unknown since FTL travel is impossible but probably there's a large hole leading to the Warp(a chaotic and dangerous alternate dimension)
-Has a powerful Force Sword for sure. Force weapons are special items that on contact can erase the target from existence.
 - He's the most powerful psyker in W40k and someone who surpassess all the four Chaos entities. To note they say that if the Emperor would truly die the Chaos could devour the whole galaxy or even the universe.

There are possibly more but that's all I can remember. He's pretty freakin' powerful by feats alone but powerscaling puts him even higher.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldn't go so far as to say he surpasses all four of the Chaos Gods combined. That's way too much of a stretch. 

Chaos wouldn't devour the entire galaxy if he died. What would happen is that the astronomican would no longer work, making warp travel for the Imperium ridiculously dangerous to simply suicidal. Navigation throughout the entire Imperium would be utterly screwed. Soul binding of psykers will no longer be possible. 

Chaos has existed well before the God Emperor of Mankind, much less the very existence of mankind.

A sizable feat that should be mentioned is that he stomped one of the C'tan Gods, the Void Dragon, and imprison it in the physics bending Noctis Labyrinth prison. A C'tan God can easily feed off of stars and devastate a solar system range. Imprisoning the Void Dragon within Mars actually created the Mechanium. The God Emperor of Mankind stomped a star eater and made it create a technologically advance society that he could use for the Great Crusade.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, it's just a rumor. I forogt to mention it and he indeed surpassed the four chaos gods simply because unlike them he had a physical body. It's a theory that without the GEoM the chaos gods could materialize and spread the warp everywhere. Who knows though. It's also not certain whether he created the Storm of the Emperor's Wrath or not but he most probably did. Defeating the Starbuster Void Dragon is a good mention and we can parallel that with Thor's feat defeating the mythological snake.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 6, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Well, it's just a rumor. I forogt to mention it and he indeed surpassed the four chaos gods simply because unlike them he had a physical body.


...That makes no sense. He had a physical body. It doesn't mean that it matters as actual power goes.


> It's a theory that without the GEoM the chaos gods could materialize and spread the warp everywhere. Who knows though.


The warp is already a widespread phenomenon. The warp doesn't automatically equal chaos. There would be a drastic spread of chaos but no real suggestion of what happens beyond the specified effects upon the Imperium and the spreading of Chaos throughout the galaxy. Death of the God Emperor doesn't mean an instant shift to everything being Chaos all at once.

On force weapons, they're psychic based. Whether or not it instantly destroys matter depends on the target of course...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

Would'nt Thor's Mjolinir absorb most of the GEOM's attacks? You're going to have to give feats for some attacks like the soul erasing attack because if it's not used on someone comparable to Thor then No limits. What kind of physical attacks? Thor is a class 100 and he's gone up against other class 100s. 



> With that reason Thor is non-existent but just an illusion and everyone who saw him is just hallucinating...In short not really a solid argument. Especially since the HH books aren't like reports from Loyalists or anything but a novel series. GEoM's feats come mainly from that



What? Thor is a comic book character with actual feats, it's not just Lore so your argument is faulty. Offcourse I know not much about GEOM nor am I doubting his feats but this is bad


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

They are described as that. If the psyker wielding the weapon succeeds the check then the target is pretty much erased. Marvel's and W40k's psi is a bit different in nature. The later is based on the souls and of course the warp.

And well, having a physical body in the material plane equals he can exert his powers in the Galaxy better than the Chaos Gods. See demons. They can't do a thing until they find a host. Same for the chaos gods. The only difference is that they are insanely more powerful than your normal demon. The GEoM is a man-made warp entity created from the sacrifice of all the Earth's shamans or something along those lines. In theory he can repel the Chaos since his physical body even in a rotten and broken state is still attain more control over the material plane than Chaos's.


Tranquil Fury said:


> What? Thor is a comic book character with actual feats, it's not just  Lore so your argument is faulty. Offcourse I know not much about GEOM  nor am I doubting his feats but this is bad


Quote the full text next time. It's not faulty in context. I said that since the GEoM has a whole series of books about him, it's not just lore so claiming that all the GEoM's feats are fake is the same as claiming that Thor is non-existent in the comics.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

EDIT MY bad.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Nm, I guess it was a little confusing. At least no one would misunderstand it now.


----------



## Heavenly King (Oct 6, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Let's see:
> -He's a godly psyker, in short he can use insanely powerful telepathy, telekinesis(destroy planets) and has great precog. To add psyker's powers are based on the soul so he can do a mayor soulfuck.
> -Also he has serious physical stats and a warp-based protection. He can srug off physical attacks and defeat his own son empowered by all the Chaos Gods. I don't remember but when he spared with one of the Primarchs he destroyed whole mountains by pure force.
> -He can stop time in at least planetary range and plus hasten or slow it down.
> ...



ok kool but what are his weakness


----------



## eHav (Oct 6, 2010)

pretty much none that thor can exploit


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 6, 2010)

Heavenly King said:


> ok kool but what are his weakness


None at all?
He's the freakin' God Emperor of Mankind who united about the whole humanity in the Milky Way. His only weakness is that he *may* die if killed. Even that is a disputed fact since there's a faction that wants to kill the GEoM just t make him reincarnate and come back at full power. He's that hax.

Tough after an all out combat with his son(Horus) who had the full backing of the chaos gods behind him, he was critically wounded(both on physical and astral plane). Perhaps before he managed to erase Horus completely of existence in a way he would never ever reincarnate. Ever since then he's put on a huge life-support system and they feed thousands of psykers every day to keep him alive.
But this is the pre-heresy GEoM so he's healthy and fully active.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 6, 2010)

> GEoM stomps.



Hahaha, nowhere even close.


----------



## dimhaku (Oct 6, 2010)

Shirō Kazami said:


> Hahaha, nowhere even close.



actually, very true.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 7, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> None at all?
> He's the freakin' God Emperor of Mankind who united about the whole humanity in the Milky Way. His only weakness is that he *may* die if killed. Even that is a disputed fact since there's a faction that wants to kill the GEoM just t make him reincarnate and come back at full power. He's that hax.
> 
> Tough after an all out combat with his son(Horus) who had the full backing of the chaos gods behind him, he was critically wounded(both on physical and astral plane). Perhaps before he managed to erase Horus completely of existence in a way he would never ever reincarnate. Ever since then he's put on a huge life-support system and they feed thousands of psykers every day to keep him alive.
> But this is the pre-heresy GEoM so he's healthy and fully active.



he only got hurt at all by Horus as he was so totally holding back as he couldn't brin g himself to hurt his favourite son. Such is canon as of the first account of the battle, from lost and the damned. The minute Horus killed the mortal that came to his aid he realised horus couldn't be saved and despite being ruined one-shotted him


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Oct 7, 2010)

dimhaku said:


> actually, very true.



So name something that the GEoM can do that gives him a massive advantage over Thor?

Time stop against someone who could possibly resist it with Mjolnir?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Thor has fought the likes of Hulk, Juggernaut, Hercules, Silver surfer etc and Sufer a high level Herald has acknowledged Thor's Mjolinir has having power greater than his own. Thor is a class 100 and he's taken hits from other Marvel class 100s. Thor can drain/absorb energy as well. As for soul fucking, Thor has resisted an attack from the soul gem if I recall have to recheck that.

I asked questions like how strong physically was GEOM?, what kind of soul erasing attack does he have?, what kind of physical blows he can take? and whether Thor could just use Mjolinir to absorb his powers or not? which have'nt been answered. You'll need above Herald level for Thor and I have not seen anything like that yet either.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 7, 2010)

It would be good if someone can answer the questions Fury made because saying "Lol GEoM stomps"  doesn't work when his opponent is Thor.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 7, 2010)

Regular ol'Thor

or odin empowered Thor

because one hilariously Rapes the GOM the entire galaxy and the warp all at once..then likely busts up the C'tan for the lulz-there is literally nothing so far that I've seen from 40k that really compares to the might of oldschool Odin

The other can likely contest the GOM's power directly negate or resist the bulk of his mind rape attempts and the only thing he lacks any defense too is soul exploding

theres also..the issue of speed can the GOM react to an ftl moving guy who can frag a planet with a hammer swipe?

oh..and in regards to Thors energy absorption abilities in a suicide run..he channeled enough energy into his body through mjolinor to stop a bomb that would of destroyed a third of the universe or something

he can...transmutate energy..affect matter and iirc may actually have time dilation abilities as well

GEOM maybe able to pull a win being a type of enemy Strange would consider a threat and all

but he's not going to easily but plain ol'Thor

and he's got a snow balls chance in hell of beating Thor actually wielding his dads powers to their fullest


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 7, 2010)

Well, he has precog at godly levels and on multiple occasion he reacted to lasers. In terms of physical strength we don't know. He can bust up mountains with raw physical force but I didn't heard of anything else.
Also I have to note that the Psyker powers are in essence soulfuckery, not telepathy. They directly access the souls and blow up your head just for the lulz. The GEoM doesn't have energy projection abilities of the marvel kind either. His powers originate from the Warp an extradimensional place that houses all the emotions and souls of the sentient beings. Incidentally the Warp is also the breeding ground of all demons and the classic way of FTL in W40k. The Warp is outside the rules of physics or the concepts of space and time. There are a few cases when the spaceship entered the Warp just to exit at its target location before it entered. Also I don't remember Thor have ever resisted time stop effects so the GEoM can simply freeze him in place.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 7, 2010)

willyvereb said:


> Well, he has precog at godly levels and on multiple occasion he reacted to lasers. In terms of physical strength we don't know. He can bust up mountains with raw physical force but I didn't heard of anything else.



not seeing sufficient speed feats...



willyvereb said:


> ]Also I have to note that the Psyker powers are in essence soulfuckery, not telepathy. They directly access the souls and blow up your head just for the lulz. The GEoM doesn't have energy projection abilities of the marvel kind either.



the marvel kind very from dbz type stuff to soul fucking energy blasts...so I'm not sure your fully aware of the versatility there and what Thors had to deal with

soul attacks may fuck him up



willyvereb said:


> His powers originate from the Warp an extradimensional place that houses all the emotions and souls of the sentient beings. Incidentally the Warp is also the breeding ground of all demons and the classic way of FTL in W40k. The Warp is outside the rules of physics or the concepts of space and time. There are a few cases when the spaceship entered the Warp just to exit at its target location before it entered.



info dump?



willyvereb said:


> Also I don't remember Thor have ever resisted time stop effects so the GEoM can simply freeze him in place.



you remember wrong..Thor has had at various points...the ability to screw around with time on a local scale

whether he still has these abilities or not I'm not sure but mjolinor is about as versatile as a gl ring


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Somewhat related to the thread: is Quicksilver really FTL as of now?


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 9, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you remember wrong..Thor has had at various points...the ability to screw around with time on a local scale


Such as?


> whether he still has these abilities or not I'm not sure but mjolinor is about as versatile as a gl ring


Currently, that's somewhat questionable. A lot is gonna depend upon upcoming Thor issues and Chaos War stuff.


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Somewhat related to the thread: is Quicksilver really FTL as of now?



No he's not.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> No he's not.



Based on...?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 9, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Such as?]



in the old old old oooollldddd days back when Odin was still hinted out to be marvels TOAA by Lee and it was a much smaller less character saturated universe before kirby got ahold of the cosmology and made the epic changes

and I think he kept his time tomfoolery up until the late nineties in which him and norrin stopped using it..and every one forgot about it



neodragzero said:


> Currently, that's somewhat questionable. A lot is gonna depend upon upcoming Thor issues and Chaos War stuff.



likes I said he hasn't done nuffin with it for ages..but if he's got his dads powers there no disputing that he has access to it (since iirc it was a power directly channeled from his ol'man) and..that he should monster stomp the GEOM with CIS off..(it angers me greatly thors not thrown out his dads bad ass boasts...or multi galaxy busted... universe/reality shaked yet)





Charcan said:


> Based on...?



I kinda hope not...but what's the basis for him being ftl *notes Thors habbit of seriously down playing comic characters* has he pulled some new feats out the wazoo cause what ever if its a sentry type deal..or he gained a new power up.or something it'd be valid no? and not subject to measuring against his consistent feats

cause if he is..man..the next time Eric lulstops a speedblitz from Pietro..that'll kill "can he raise his defenses before supes pounds him" debate for ever raising the ol'fart to a whole new tier of crazy awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> I asked questions like how strong physically was GEOM?, what kind of soul erasing attack does he have?, what kind of physical blows he can take? and whether Thor could just use Mjolinir to absorb his powers or not? which have'nt been answered. You'll need above Herald level for Thor and I have not seen anything like that yet either.





			
				Horus vs The Emperor said:
			
		

> Mad laughter rings out. "Why? You ask me why? Have all those millennia taught you nothing? Weak fool, your timidity prevented you from binding the forces of Chaos. You shied away from the ultimate power. I have bound it to my will and will lead humanity into a new age. I, Horus, Master Of Chaos."
> 
> The Emperor looks at his former friend and shakes his head. He sees the trap that has ensnared Horus. "No man can master Chaos," he says quietly. "You have deluded yourself. You are the servant not the master."
> 
> ...





If you're wondering why there's a lack of collateral damage, the ship they're in was warped by Chaos, so any excess energy is probably magicked away somehow.  There's also the fact that one of the Chaos Gods shattered a planet with a whisper, yet the GEoM managed to drive all four of them back with his supernova psychic beam, which works on a spiritual level too.  

Speaking of which, he also overpowered a C'tan, creatures that eat up stars and imprisoned it in something that used some form of physics warping to prevent it from escaping.  The GEoM likely made that prison himself.  With all of that said, I don't see the feats being claimed there as hyperbole.  Though I'm not sure the GEoM has the required reaction speed to survive this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I kinda hope not...but what's the basis for him being ftl *notes Thors habbit of seriously down playing comic characters* has he pulled some new feats out the wazoo cause what ever if its a sentry type deal..or he gained a new power up.or something it'd be valid no? and not subject to measuring against his consistent feats
> 
> cause if he is..man..the next time Eric lulstops a speedblitz from Pietro..that'll kill "can he raise his defenses before supes pounds him" debate for ever raising the ol'fart to a whole new tier of crazy awesome



The last Mighty Avengers run made him out to be FTL. Having him zipping across the globe in short notice and saying he's been outracing lightning since puberty. I just want to know if the writers have disavowed this in any way or form.

Leave Nu-Sentry out of this.


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2010)

Charcan said:


> Based on...?



Based on whats shown in comics.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't recall Thor having many feats of resisting mindrape, and the Emperor is a psychic on a level that would make Xavier look like a baby. As for Quicksilver, his being FTL is based on a scan where he said he was running faster than radio waves, which travel at lightspeed.


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't recall Thor having many feats of resisting mindrape, and the Emperor is a psychic on a level that would make Xavier look like a baby. *As for Quicksilver, his being FTL is based on a scan where he said he was running faster than radio waves, which travel at lightspeed.*



The author admitted that it was a mistake.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have a citation for that?


----------



## Glued (Oct 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> I don't recall Thor having many feats of resisting mindrape, *and the Emperor is a psychic on a level that would make Xavier look like a baby*. As for Quicksilver, his being FTL is based on a scan where he said he was running faster than radio waves, which travel at lightspeed.





> *Emperor is a psychic on a level that would make Xavier look like a baby*





> *psychic on a level that would make Xavier look like a baby*





> *level that would make Xavier look like a baby*





> *Xavier look like a baby*


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2010)

It's true.


----------



## Glued (Oct 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It's true.



Then Thor is finished.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Do you have a citation for that?



I'm looking for it right now. It should take a while.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It's true.



Can you explain what you mean by that?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> It's true.



in terms of every other stat absolutely but telepathic might? are you sure? Chuck is massively powerful and consider multi galactic telepathic phone sex an easy feat

range is sick...and the guy did say changing the entire population of earths mind about mutants was easily within his grasp..but his own  morality stopped him


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 10, 2010)

In Marvel telepathy is lightspeed. In W40k telepathy travels through the warp in FTL speeds. Is that enough for range?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> in terms of every other stat absolutely but telepathic might? are you sure? Chuck is massively powerful and consider multi galactic telepathic phone sex an easy feat
> 
> range is sick...and the guy did say changing the entire population of earths mind about mutants was easily within his grasp..but his own  morality stopped him


Well, psykers like the Apex Twins and other very high-end Alpha+ psykers are planetary threats.  The GEoM just happens to be far, far above them, due to being an amalgamation of the strongest human psykers and shamans.

Also, Daemons like Ghargatuloth can trigger light-year wide mindfuckery



			
				Grey Knights said:
			
		

> The daemonic tide poured onto the surface until from far above it looked like an ocean of daemonskin, the lesser daemons sweeping between the rows of the crucified and the greater crushing Ghargatuloth’s slave-victims beneath clawed feet. The will of Ghargatuloth resonated through the very crust of Khorion IX; every single one of the Tzeentch’s servants felt it.
> 
> The next turning point will be here, it said. Thousands of the Change God’s plots were coming to a head in this battle, a tangled nexus of fates that would set the path for the future. It was fate that formed the medium through which Tzeentch mutated the universe to his will, and so this was a holy battle where fate was the weapon, the prize and the battleground.
> 
> The cackling of the daemon army mixed with the screams of the crucified and the air vibrated with the din. *For light years in all directions the insane babbling and screams of desperation gnawed at every mind, whispering darkly and shrieking insanely. Though the space around Khorion IX was largely devoid of human habitation, many of those few who heard the call of the daemon lost their minds in the prelude to the battle. *


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2010)

> In Marvel telepathy is lightspeed



No I recall Xavier saying the speed of thought>lightspeed, someone could post the scan to clear doubt and Xavier himself is high tier so his speed of thought would be quite a bit above most but regardless GEOM is quite impressive as well. CD has done the best job for his side with some nice quotes.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 10, 2010)

Well, you have to consider, Charles can take the mind of billions of beings and shove them at Gallactus


Anyway, you should know that Thor's mind isn't quite like regular mortals. Not saying it will weigh in enough but be aware of it


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't see him resisting truth be told, what was his most impressive mind resistance feat? GEOM appears to be very powerful psionic from what I'm seeing.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 10, 2010)

well technically the GEoM can empower and create Living Saints from a distance of halfway across the spiral arm which is no bad psychic feat for a corpse on a chair


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 10, 2010)

Wait a corpse on a chair?

Is the GEOM that old?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Wait a corpse on a chair?
> 
> Is the GEOM that old?



He really is damn old, considering he existed since humanity took its first steps and it's sometimes joked that he used to be Jesus himself, since he really has existed that long

However, he's crippled not because of old age, but because of a battle against his Chaos-powered son, Horus


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 10, 2010)

While you have to keep mind that even as a corpse his every "living moment" is nothing but utter torment as he powers the Astronomican that is a guide for 50,000 light years of travel and actually attracts the Tyranids to the WH40K galaxy, soul binds psykers, can stop time itself, etc. A level of willpower, psychic strength, and range that I can't see Xavier topping any time soon.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> He really is damn old, considering he existed since humanity took its first steps and it's sometimes joked that he used to be Jesus himself, since he really has existed that long
> 
> However, he's crippled not because of old age, but because of a battle against his Chaos-powered son, Horus





			
				neodragzero said:
			
		

> While you have to keep mind that even as a corpse his every "living moment" is nothing but utter torment as he powers the Astronomican that is a guide for 50,000 light years of travel and actually attracts the Tyranids to the WH40K galaxy, soul binds psykers, can stop time itself, etc. A level of willpower, psychic strength, and range that I can't see Xavier topping any time soon.



Damn that sounds awesome, btw what happened to his son? I mean if the GEOM is crippled after that fight and he is powerful as hell, I am sure it didn't go to well for his son.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 10, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Damn that sounds awesome, btw what happened to his son? I mean if the GEOM is crippled after that fight and he is powerful as hell, I am sure it didn't go to well for his son.


Crimson already posted this and I guess you missed it:


> Mad laughter rings out. "Why? You ask me why? Have all those millennia taught you nothing? Weak fool, your timidity prevented you from binding the forces of Chaos. You shied away from the ultimate power. I have bound it to my will and will lead humanity into a new age. I, Horus, Master Of Chaos."
> 
> The Emperor looks at his former friend and shakes his head. He sees the trap that has ensnared Horus. "No man can master Chaos," he says quietly. "You have deluded yourself. You are the servant not the master."
> 
> ...


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Can you explain what you mean by that?



Xavier can mindfuck a whole planet. The Emperor, as a pretty - much dead pile of rotting flesh hooked up to a life support system, literally devours thousands of people who can do that every day just to keep his psychic reserves up.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 10, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Crimson already posted this and I guess you missed it:



Wow such an awesome fight!!

The GEOM is a fucking tank, I mean being able to stay alive and kill Horus after all that damage and while holding back in the beginning...it sucks that he ends up crippled.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Xavier can mindfuck a whole planet. The Emperor, as a pretty - much dead pile of rotting flesh hooked up to a life support system, literally devours thousands of people who can do that every day just to keep his psychic reserves up.



Just to drive it home even further about the scale top-tier 40k psionics operate at, here's Teturact, with his hive-mind control:



			
				The Bleeding Chalice said:
			
		

> The mountains were now shifting heaps of human beings, struggling to clamber from beneath one another, teeth and nails gouging, brackish blood running in streams across the fighter deck floor. Many of them shambled closer, dressed in the rags of workers? overalls, regal finery, soldiers? fatigues and everything in between. *Teturact?s brute-mutants raised him high and his vast mind took in the faint pinpricks of guttering light that were the minds of the dead.
> 
> He took every one of those points of light and snuffed them out one by one, replacing them with the unblinking black pearls of his own mind. The final phase of the ritual was Teturact?s own?to make these awakened dead answer solely to his will. They were now no more than his instruments, to be controlled as if they were his own limbs. He stretched his mind out and did the same to the bodies waking throughout the ship, until he felt tens of thousands of mind-slaves connected to him like parts of his own shriveled body.
> *
> The pitiful resistance of the Imperium seemed more laughable than ever. How could anyone claim Teturact was not a god? *He had created an army and controlled them utterly. He was master of billions and billions of worshipers.* There was no greater calling. Soon, when his empire stretched across the stars, it would be complete and Teturact would take his place in the pantheon amongst the gods of the warp.



It's not an example of pure mind-control, since Teturact had to infect them with a plague (which infected multiple star-systems, but that's beside the point) first, but it's a good way of showing how 40k top-tiers operate.  There's also the fact that his hive-mind made his followers do complex tasks like _operate a fucking starship_.



Grαhf said:


> Wow such an awesome fight!!
> 
> The GEOM is a fucking tank, I mean being able to stay alive and kill Horus after all that damage and while holding back in the beginning...it sucks that he ends up crippled.



One would do well to not doubt The Emperor's might


----------



## Shock Therapy (Oct 10, 2010)

The GEoM consumes people that are around Xaviers level almost on a daily basis. Hell Malcador tried to assume the throne for like a couple minutes and he got absolutely buttfucked.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> One would do well to not doubt The Emperor's might



Indeed 

The GEoM is officially one of the best characters for me, and after reading his feats I am going to go with him in this versus.


----------



## willyvereb (Oct 10, 2010)

...And so The Imperial Cult got yet another believer. Glory to the Emperor!


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 10, 2010)

Just read TWF entry in the wiki, is that true?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Grαhf said:


> Just read TWF entry in the wiki, is that true?



Is what true?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothing is stated about the classes of the psykers the Emprah eats, just that there are millions of them.  Alpha pluses and all that jazz are exceedingly rare too, so he's right on that one.

No idea what Xavier's consistent high-end feats are, so I can't reply on that front


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Is what true?



Avant's life in a nutshell


----------



## vampiredude (Oct 10, 2010)

Geom takes this

Why you ask?
Because:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Nothing is stated about the classes of the psykers the Emprah eats, just that there are millions of them.  Alpha pluses and all that jazz are exceedingly rare too, so he's right on that one.
> 
> No idea what Xavier's consistent high-end feats are, so I can't reply on that front



He's right on the classes thing. But it's still a given show that the numerous high level psykers are still multiple magnitudes below that of the Emperor's prime psychic might.

I think speed isn't much of an issue when the Emperor easily does a time stop even in his corpse form while hypersonic+ movement is pretty much a given.

Xavier's personal high end should be planetary life wiper as far as how many people he could mindrape.


----------



## Thor (Oct 10, 2010)

Thor can turn back time.


Thor counters a psychic blast from The Phoenix


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 10, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Well, psykers like the Apex Twins and other very high-end Alpha+ psykers are planetary threats.  The GEoM just happens to be far, far above them, due to being an amalgamation of the strongest human psykers and shamans.
> 
> Also, Daemons like Ghargatuloth can trigger light-year wide mindfuckery



oh yeah no disputing the power level but for example Chuck can have a real time chit chat across the entire breadth of the Shi'ar empire..which at its weakest..is hundreds of thousands of lightyears..away...at its strongest..much much larger 

any event..if this is Skyfather Thor then the match ends the moment he starts using his dads power intelligently...




neodragzero said:


> While you have to keep mind that even as a corpse his every "living moment" is nothing but utter torment as he powers the Astronomican that is a guide for 50,000 light years of travel and actually attracts the Tyranids to the WH40K galaxy, soul binds psykers, can stop time itself, etc. A level of willpower, psychic strength, and range that I can't see Xavier topping any time soon.



some of chucks best are pretty horrendous power wise and he has taken on and stomped on other global scale telepaths once or twice



Grαhf said:


> Damn that sounds awesome, btw what happened to his son? I mean if the GEOM is crippled after that fight and he is powerful as hell, I am sure it didn't go to well for his son.



the short answer is after an exhausting and bad ass battle..where he ends up crippled and maimed...he completely obliterates his sons soul...


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Thor can turn back time.



I'm pretty sure Odin took that power from him, also the Emperor can manipulate time as well.



> Thor counters a psychic blast from The Phoenix



That was just a Phoenix Avatar, and a physical blast as well, not the kind of telepathy that just affects a mind instantly.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> oh yeah no disputing the power level but for example Chuck can have a real time chit chat across the entire breadth of the Shi'ar empire..which at its weakest..is hundreds of thousands of lightyears..away...at its strongest..much much larger



And that's just range, most of the galaxies outside of the Milky Way in 40K known have been consumed by the Tyranids who block out the Warp so trying to contact things over integalactic distances would be pretty pointless. Also the Emperor has no reason to talk to filthy Xenos anyway 



> any event..if this is Skyfather Thor then the match ends the moment he starts using his dads power intelligently...



And he has never shown power anywhere close to Odin except when he was Rune King Thor.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 11, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> Thor can turn back time.


Except that doing that requires him actually thinking and activating said ability. How exactly does he activate it if the Emperor does a time stop that keeps him from finishing the thought of doing that?

Also, he doesn't seem to do again with the reasons brought up by Endless Mike. It's quite the outlier of his ability.


> Thor counters a psychic blast from The Phoenix


Endless Mike gave a good enough response to this...


----------



## madcow3005 (Oct 11, 2010)

How does speed factor into this?

How massively FTL is Thor? For example, it's well known that the GEoM's power is galactic at his prime. He cannot detect or react to things from outside the Milky Way.

Is Thor fast enough to travel from outside the Milky Way, and blitz the Emperor before he can detect him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

madcow3005 said:


> How does speed factor into this?
> 
> How massively FTL is Thor? For example, it's well known that the GEoM's power is galactic at his prime. He cannot detect or react to things from outside the Milky Way.
> 
> Is Thor fast enough to travel from outside the Milky Way, and blitz the Emperor before he can detect him?



I highly doubt it, especially since the Emperor has precog.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 11, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> And that's just range, most of the galaxies outside of the Milky Way in 40K known have been consumed by the Tyranids



They've consumed a dozen or so galaxies, to be precise


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

Just saying that that's one of the only things known about other galaxies so most of the known galaxies fall under that fate.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 11, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> *And that's just range,* most of the galaxies outside of the Milky Way in 40K known have been consumed by the Tyranids who block out the Warp so trying to contact things over integalactic distances would be pretty pointless. Also the Emperor has no reason to talk to filthy Xenos anyway ]



but a push over..could not do that is all I was saying

as for the Emp..yeah the only extra galactic women for him get busy with probably look like gigantic roaches or something..true enough



Endless Mike said:


> And he has never shown power anywhere close to Odin except when he was Rune King Thor.



I thought that was mostly because of him being a terrible replacement for his bad ass old man..and being to inexperienced/stupid to wield said power

wouldn't CIS being off negate this? or is thor...just that pale a reflection of his oldman that it wouldn't matter?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I thought that was mostly because of him being a terrible replacement for his bad ass old man..and being to inexperienced/stupid to wield said power
> 
> wouldn't CIS being off negate this? or is thor...just that pale a reflection of his oldman that it wouldn't matter?



You can't use CIS to invoke power on a level he hasn't actually shown. You're always all about feats anyway, aren't you? King Thor (not RKT) simply doesn't have the feats to compare to Odin.


----------

